# First Landscape Project -- Need Recommendations



## RanchGuy (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi everyone. New home owner here. This is my first spring with the house and am attempting ot make it look amazing. I started by pulling all the faded mulch and grabbing as many weeds/grass as i coujld.

I'm thinking i should apply prodiamine with a weed killer then toss the mulch over? I don't know if that's recommended near shrubs or exposed tree roots. Any possible recommendations welcome its basically a clean slate! We're eyeing red mulch but I'm welcoming mulch brand/variation as well.


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

If this were my two areas

Around the tree I'd go full mulch. Lay down a pre-em and possibly weedblock cloth.

In the other area I would get the rosemary under control or just remove it entirely and remove the half dead boxwood.

I personally like clean layered landscaping so in front of the remaining round boxwoods I would do something shorter and possibly contrast the boxwood. In the very front I'd put in some annual color. You should be able to get by without a pre-em here and just hand pull the few weeds that pop up.

Lastly, I am not a fan of red mulch at all. Brown or black. Red just isn't a high end look IMHO.

All just my .02


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

1.Hand weed everything possible.
2. Direct application of glypho at 1.5 oz per 1000 sq. st. on anything green. 
3. Followed by 4.6 lbs. per 1000 sq. ft of Snapshot.
4. Followed by 2-3 inches of premium pine bark mulch. Not the nuggets


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Most colored mulches a shredded pallets and dyed. Otherwise known as trash


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

high leverage said:


> 1.Hand weed everything possible.
> 2. Direct application of glypho at 1.5 oz per 1000 sq. st. on anything green.
> 3. Followed by 4.6 lbs. per 1000 sq. ft of Snapshot.
> 4. Followed by 2-3 inches of premium pine bark mulch. Not the nuggets


+1. You can also get #3 in a liquid, the AI is "Isoxaben". Although I use it this way, Prodiamine is not labeled for ornamental use, that's generally Diopthyr. But Isoxaben is much much better. I just haven't gotten around to buying a jug yet.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> > 1.Hand weed everything possible.
> ...


I no longer use Gallery (isoxaben) as an over the top liquid application in ornamental flower beds. I had some annual flower( Sunpatiens and Zinnia) drop all there blooms after an over the top app. It didn't kill the flowers but they didn't look good for a few weeks.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

high leverage said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > high leverage said:
> ...


Yeah I don't spray herbicides on anything I want to live even if it says it's safe. I would do soil only.


----------

